# FIH-57 - Micro-ATX or FTX?



## lyok0929 (Oct 3, 2010)

This Motherboard is in my Acer X3900, and I couldn't find information about it. I'm planning to change my case of my desktop, and I heard that Micro-ATX mobos are also compatible with the common ATX tower cases. So I want to know if my mobo, Acer FIH57, is MicroATX or FTX.

Ty for answering the questions guys.  Thanks in advance.


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

It's not that easy. Most standard format motherboards will fit into any ATX case. The problem is that many OEM PC's (ie: Dell, Acer, etc.) do not use standard sized motherboards. Unless someone has first hand experience, all I can say is try it and find out.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Your Mobo is BTX. The I/O plate is not removable from the case.
Count the Mobo mounting holes and note their location on the Mobo. Compare them to an a retail Mobo.


----------

